# Treeing Feist pups



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Pic taken when pups were 3 weeks old. They're about 6 weeks old now and I get first pick of these 6 females. I'll go make my pic tomorrow evening and bring her home on 8/03.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I picked this pretty little female. I'll pick her up in a couple weeks when she's 8 wks old.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Good choice! Thanks for sharing with us. Looking forward to her progress.


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

very nice looking pup.is she going to be a squirrel dog?


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

ds541 said:


> very nice looking pup.is she going to be a squirrel dog?


Yeah, I hope to have her treeing a bit by the end of the season. I'll probably get her on ***** once she matures, and if she's not too aggressive. Some of these little dogs are too gung-ho for their own good.


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

good luck with her,she should be a lot of fun to hunt with.


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Whats her breeding like? you are deffinatly right about gung ho. They got the name feist for a reason. One of the first things I learned about squirrel dogs was feists are feisty and curs are quirky. Nothing is more fun than watching a puppy learn tracking.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

McAndrews Feist breeding. 
I'm getting her directly from Steve McAndrews in Stuart, Iowa.
The pup is out of his Clyde & Minnie dogs.
Sire is GrSqCh & NtCh
Dam is GrSqCh & GrNtCh

He quit **** hunting Clyde for his own protection.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Jumpshootin' said:


> I picked this pretty little female. I'll pick her up in a couple weeks when she's 8 wks old.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 aww she is a little beauty. not much more fun or more inspiring then a new pup. makes me eager to get my girl out this fall just looking at that pup.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Well I went and picked this little beauty up this afternoon. She's sharp as a tack and really put together well. For a pup that had never been indoors she sure is making herself at home.











.


----------



## new2doo (Jul 4, 2010)

Good breeding. Those dogs are supposed to have some big motors! Good luck.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Both on the great looking pup and on your recent nuptials!!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Linda G. said:


> Both on the great looking pup and on your recent nuptials!!


Thanks Linda!


----------



## sparky_692 (Mar 11, 2011)

How is the pup doing so far?


----------



## shoot thru (Dec 5, 2008)

Does he have anymor


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

He may have a couple males still.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

sparky_692 said:


> How is the pup doing so far?


She's doing well. House training is coming along as is basic obedience. She's starting to learn some manners. Very smart little dog. I've had her in the woods a couple times and she has a lot of natural search and hunt. She really moves through the woods well for a young pup.











.





Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

